# SCL Befehl um die Länge eines Datenbausteins zu ermitteln?



## 1.0er (12 Januar 2006)

Hallo

In AWL kann man die Länge eines Datenbausteins mit L DBLG ermitteln. Aber geht das auch mit scl? Wenn ja wie? Oder gibt es ne andere möglichkeit zu ermitteln wieviel Bytes (oder bits) ein DB hat mit SCL?
DANKE!!!!


----------



## centipede (13 Januar 2006)

Hi,

es sollte durch den Aufruf des SFC24 funktionieren. Er gibt dir die Länge in Byte zurück.

Gruß Centi


----------

